# hilariousness



## maus (Dec 31, 2007)

so i wound up hitching to the truck stop in ontario and just waiting for a trucker there instead of dealing with colton and trains... when i got there, also trying to hitch east were these 2 goofy ass kids talking about the rainbow gathering and stuff... i mean they were nice enough but i wasnt exactly looking forward to possibly spending 8 hours in a cab with them... or losing the first ride that came by to them, or whatever. they were all "man this shit sucks, weve been here since last night!" (it was mid afternoon) "no one will pick us up!!" so after id been there for about an hour they went off to smoke a bowl and almost instantly wesley the trucker appeared, who could have given all 3 of us rides to our preferred destinations, but he had to go right then. the world ditched them for me! its funny, i saw a hawk circling in the air above the onramp right when i got there, and interpreted it as a good omen...


----------



## loam (Jan 1, 2008)

it's nice not to have to tell some hippie kids to piss off.


----------



## byrdster7891 (Jan 1, 2008)

a similar thing happened to me in Yuma, Arizona once. I was traveling with a couple and we spent two days trying to get a ride out with no luck. Then they got into a huge fight. the chick stabbed the guy with scissors. I couldn't take it anymore. I told them I'd meet 'em in Austin and walked right to the truck stop. Barely took off my backpack and an Indian guy walked up and asked if i needed a ride. Took me straight to Austin. Sometimes you have the weirdest luck on the road.


----------



## Clit Comander (Feb 8, 2008)

loam said:


> it's nice not to have to tell some hippie kids to piss off.


fuck a buncha hippies. J/k mostly


----------



## Mouse (Feb 8, 2008)

I've often refered to those truckers with perfect timming as my personal guiding angles cuz they always seem to show up when things get really desperate.


I've got sometthing somewhat to the opposite, hippy wise- my partner and I got dropped at this really empty and unapealing truck stop near tallahassee. he went inside to piss and I sat for a second. when I looked up from my pack (I was digging out water bottles cuz I predicted a long wait or a longer walk) I saw this silly looking kid in a car covered with maker and spray paint. I walked up to say hello. Low and behold this moronic hippy boy (im not a hippy hater really, but this kid was STUPID) gave me and my partner a ride all the way to Flagstaff. 

We got him to smoke crack for the first time. haha. that's evil but I still think it's funny.


----------



## dVEC (Dec 1, 2008)

Once I was hitchin' outta Gainesville FL solo to go to Savannah GA and I got to the 75-N ramp and a rainbow kid comes down outta the bushes near the top of the ramp and goes, "Oh man, you're never gonna get a ride here, this ramp SUCKS. I've been trying to get out for a WEEK now. Good luck man." So I start wondering about his methods and all, since he was definitely in the bushes and NOT actually trying to get a ride, but the ramp does kinda suck, tight curve and no shoulder, and I started to worry. After about 20 minutes a guy in a sedan stops right beside me and brought me a buncha miles North. It's all about timing, I guess...

But that ramp (and the 75-S one) there are definitely not great, and since then I've learned to always take the 301 outta Gaines.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 1, 2008)

ha ha...in the bushes?


----------

